# Uninsulated hunting boots



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

I am looking for some recommendations for a new hunting boot. I did the Danner pronghorn thing for quite awhile. Really like the fit but was never impressed by the life-span of 1 year and it seems like they were only waterproof for half of that. Anyway, what are the BEST? They need to be waterproof, long-lasting and comfortable. My foot is a little on the narrow side if that matters. Thanks


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought a pair of danner hawk boots last fall and absolutely love them! I bought them for upland bird hunting but use them every time I go outdoors. Very comfortable! Full grain leather and no break in needed. They are gore-tex, vibram. . . all the good stuff. They are spendy but definately worth it IMO. If you search around you can find them less than retail on the internet.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.vasque.com/vasque-shoe/7136- ... -gtx-black

I have a pair of Vasque Sundowners that are pretty well shot, but I have had them over 10 yrs. I also have a pair I got last spring that still look and feel great. I wear them every day at work.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a pair of Danner Pronghorns that I have loved, but they are getting pretty worn out after 3 years of use and abuse.

I think this will be the next pair I buy:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... rm1&Go.x=0


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

The Cabelas Mieldel boots are definitely worth a look. I have the 400gr Perfekt Hunters. Here are the uninsulated boots - Perfekt Hikers

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

That's funny, I ordered the Meindl Denali's a couple days ago. I also have the Perfekt hunters and like them quite a bit. I can't believe anyone can get 3 years out of pronghorns. I've had a half dozen pairs of them and can only get a year tops!


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I've had my Danner Proghorns for about 4 1/2 years now. This past year was the first time my feet ever got wet. I have been realy pleased with them and will be looking at getting another pair when the time comes. If I don't end up getting another pair of Danner boots I'll forsure be looking at the Mendali (speeling) boots that have already been mentioned.

400bull


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Donnerhund GWPs said:


> http://www.vasque.com/vasque-shoe/7136-vasque/7136-vasque-mens-sundowner-gtx-black
> 
> I have a pair of Vasque Sundowners that are pretty well shot, but I have had them over 10 yrs. I also have a pair I got last spring that still look and feel great. I wear them every day at work.


I have narrow feet as well and Vasque are the ONLY ones that have a good fit. I have worn them for over 15 years now. A pair will last me about 3 years, and thats _everyday_, _all day_ use. I dont own anything else except a pair of dress shoes for special events.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> Donnerhund GWPs said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.vasque.com/vasque-shoe/7136-vasque/7136-vasque-mens-sundowner-gtx-black
> ...


Forgot to mention... Add in hunts, fishing, scouting etc. to everyday normal use and you can see thats alot of miles pounded into a pair of boots.


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I tried the Meindl Denali's for a month. They killed my feet! They are well built, but for me they felt like I was standing on concrete. I think I'm going to go with the Danner Grouse now. I'm not too crazy about the bob sole but I've heard that they are comfortable.

Since the Vasque boots are backpacking boots, do they also have extremely stiff soles? I think that is what killed me with the Denali's.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

MB said:


> Since the Vasque boots are backpacking boots, do they also have extremely stiff soles? I think that is what killed me with the Denali's.


Mine were quite stiff when they were new. It took about 3 months to get comfortable. I get them well ahead of actually need, so I can switch back to my old boots during the day when my feet need a break. Now they are as comfortable as my slip-ons.


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

check out asolo. i have had a few pairs over the years. they last with hard use, are comfortable and there are a variety of options. i wear the asolo powermatic 200 gv.


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Due yourself a favor and check out Kenetrek. Most other brands will give me one season of use, but I can get 2-3 out of my kenetrek's.


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Kenetrek for sure hurry to sportsmans they have sone on sale for a steal


----------

